# For the Married Electricians



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone here ever go home after a days hard work, working on electrics and talk about all the problems you had in the day and seeing your wife face blank because she cannot understand a work you are saying. had one of those days and tried to explan to my wife why i am stressed out at work and its fustrating that she cannot understand what i am say. anyone have the same problem. think i need to get married to a new wife who does..lol

by the way are there any femail electricians here?:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Magic Electric said:


> Hi all, does anyone here ever go home after a days hard work, working on electrics and talk about all the problems you had in the day and seeing your wife face blank because she cannot understand a work you are saying. had one of those days and tried to explan to my wife why i am stressed out at work and its fustrating that she cannot understand what i am say. anyone have the same problem. think i need to get married to a new wife who does..lol
> 
> by the way are there any femail electricians here?:thumbup:


Do not EVER take the job home with you. (Unless it's positive.)


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I think thats true for anyone.. My Wife has no idea what I'm talking about.. Same goes for me when she tells me about her day.. 
Of course these days I just hang about the house so for the most part she knows what I did and didn't do.. BTW if you ever sit thinking about how great it would be to spend your days at home.. Think again.. There is only so much one can do to keep busy at home.. Mind you I am being taken over by the muscle killing ALS.


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

mostly when one works in a call center or something you can tell your wife or she can tell you about some calles she took and you could then understand what was going on by what she was telling you, however when you talk about electrical stuff then it goes right over her head. this weekend. making sure i chill out by the tv. dont care what the wife says...lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not married and my ex g/f had no clue about what I did everyday.

I think LOTS of electricians like coming here to share the horror stories of everyday life. 

You name it and it has happened to someone here :thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Wonder why everyone thinks our job involves appliance repair? Do I look like the MagTag dude?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Magic Electric said:


> Hi all, does anyone here ever go home after a days hard work, working on electrics and talk about all the problems you had in the day and seeing your wife face blank...


Try it with your dog instead.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

:laughing:
hahahahaha
that dog is hilarious. 

My wife doesn't know what a construction site is like period. She doesn't get why i can't put on any weight, cause she doesn't see how hard i bust my ass and how much i sweat in a day. 
I don't even bother. I just tell her i'm either tired, ok, or pretty good. that sums up most of the days i have anyhow.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

My girlfriend worked as the project manager of a construction program her nonprofit funded.

She's no carpenter or anything, but she "gets" construction work.

She usually understands what I'm talkin' about.

Though, some things I need to break down more than others.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't even try to explain electrical work to my wife.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife worked in the field with me for 7 years. She gets it but I don't say much anymore unless it is something "new". She's heard/seen most of it first-hand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My wife grew up on a ranch in a single parent home. When we met she had three jobs and was in college. She has a first hand knowledge of hard work. When I am on call she goes along for the ride and has a good grasp on the things i do at work. She has also been with me on many side jobs and has worked along side me on some. This one is the keeper for me.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Of course these days I just hang about the house so for the most part she knows what I did and didn't do.. BTW if you ever sit thinking about how great it would be to spend your days at home.. Think again.. There is only so much one can do to keep busy at home.. Mind you I am being taken over by the muscle killing ALS.


I know I certainly wouldn't want to be home because of ALS. Just the thought of it bothers me on a pretty profound level, that's just a brutal disorder.

The first time I had ever gotten laid off I took a year out from the trade. I stayed home with the wife who was on maternity leave from a government job (collecting over 80% of full salary) and got to see my son start walking, say his first words and rode out unemployment until it ran out. One of the most satisfying years of my life.

Without young kids in the house, I think I'd have gone nuts by about the 3rd day though....


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine is pretty understanding of what I do at work. Her dad was an electrician and she spent some time around the job site growing up. I don't try to explain the specifics, but she patiently listens and nods knowingly.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i know exactally what your saying, my wife dosent have a clue what i do at work. 

she say an arc flash video awhile back and tried to forbid me from going to work, but i havent listened to her in 8 yrs. i figure why start now


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

My wifes father was a big to do in the carpenters union so she gets construction. And she tries to look interested when I talk electrics. 
She loves to talk about medical stuff to me all the time and after five years of it I think some of it has stuck. Well be watching ER or something and I"ll blurt out "oh please how do you diagnose H&H without a full CBC ?". 
Im waiting for her to say something like "WHAT? you cant get a 277 from a 120/240 delta, thats not possible."


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I don't even try to explain electrical work to my wife.


You're married? :blink:

The only thing scarier than that is _me_ being married.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You're married? :blink:
> 
> The only thing scarier than that is _me_ being married.


 
You go back to your cave single (yankee) boy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You go back to your cave single boy.


Aye aye, captain sir. :nerd:

Edit: I see you threw Yankee in there. Isn't NJ part of yankee territory? :huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Post #1... What is a femail?

~Matt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Aye aye, captain sir. :nerd:
> 
> Edit: I see you threw Yankee in there. Isn't NJ part of yankee territory? :huh:


 He is from the sticks in NJ. (Yes we have "The sticks here too") so that dosent really count as yankee.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

captkirk said:


> He is from the sticks in NJ. (Yes we have "The sticks here too") so that dosent really count as yankee.


 
Yeah don't forget the "Pineys". He is a born Viginian kind of a naturalized Jerseyan.


----------

